# Travis Mccoy



## smashin (Dec 13, 2010)

If anyone didn't knew; he has SA.
And he's a great star!!
So don't give up your dreams because of SA!!! Happy rainbow smiles! :-D


----------



## LessThanThree (Oct 5, 2010)

He also dated Katy Perry for a while there.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy rainbow smiles? Really? I wanted unicorns...


----------



## smashin (Dec 13, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Happy rainbow smiles? Really? I wanted unicorns...


 You can have happy unicorns tooo :-D


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

he's also a drug addict


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

He seems like a pretty cool guy


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Seems like kind of a douche to me.


----------

